# # of rated trips plummeting



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

I've noticed since last Saturday that the number of passenger rated trips has plummeted. I was getting about 35-40% of my trips rated before but since last Saturday that had dropped to about 15% Anyone have an explanation. Since Saturday I've done about 37 trips with 6 rated (all 5 stars)


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

I take Uber as a passenger often and i have noticed that the Rate Your Driver on the email receipt is no longer prominently displayed. You have to scroll down to find it. Also i believe that rate your driver no longer pops up when requesting another Uber.

I often find myself forgetting to rate my driver if all went well because its inconsequential / i have more important things to do  

However ...... I never forget to TIP my Uber Driver


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> I've noticed since last Saturday that the number of passenger rated trips has plummeted. I was getting about 35-40% of my trips rated before but since last Saturday that had dropped to about 15% Anyone have an explanation. Since Saturday I've done about 37 trips with 6 rated (all 5 stars)


Mine dropped significantly last week. 63 rides, 18 ratings. This week is even worse


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Several threads on here noting the new pax app discourages them from rating us.


----------



## zerostars (Nov 24, 2016)

The old pass app required then to rate you before they could take the next ride 

Now it is a tiny area on the bottom that they can just skip over 

The only people who are rating now are those who are either really pissed off and want to ding you or those who are super happy 

Bottom line is like 20% of the people are rating now 

It is a BS system 

Uber is total BS 

I greatly prefer Lyft


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

zerostars said:


> The old pass app required then to rate you before they could take the next ride
> 
> Now it is a tiny area on the bottom that they can just skip over
> 
> ...


Nobody is super happy on my Prius


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

I would say that not rating your driver is a "Win" for the Driver considering 4 thru 1 Stars are bad, unless the driver happens to be on the edge of deactivation. Then it would fall upon the Driver to plead / beg the customer to please rate the ride 5 stars for the sake of not getting fired.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

I've only driven Uber for 7 days and have logged over 70 hours but notice that I've only been rated on about 33% of rides. I've driven all the drunks up to about 2 am during the past two weeks of Fri and Sat in Collegetown, FSU. My current rating is a 4.75, which I feel isn't even close to my actual rating which I feel is more appropriate around a 4.9. I have 63 5-star ratings with 248 trips completed. I noticed I started to worry about my rating once I saw it dip due to the ridiculous expectations Uber has for drivers keeping above a 4.6.

I read in another thread that riders KNOW for a fact that Uber Drivers job security is based on their rating, but this is simply not true based on the percentage of people who actually rate.

I would prefer more of a forced rating system, kinda how they make drivers give a rating to a rider before we can accept another trip.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

FloridaUber said:


> I've only driven Uber for 7 days and have logged over 70 hours but notice that I've only been rated on about 33% of rides. I've driven all the drunks up to about 2 am during the past two weeks of Fri and Sat in Collegetown, FSU. My current rating is a 4.75, which I feel isn't even close to my actual rating which I feel is more appropriate around a 4.9. I have 63 5-star ratings with 248 trips completed. I noticed I started to worry about my rating once I saw it dip due to the ridiculous expectations Uber has for drivers keeping above a 4.6.
> 
> I read in another thread that riders KNOW for a fact that Uber Drivers job security is based on their rating, but this is simply not true based on the percentage of people who actually rate.
> 
> I would prefer more of a forced rating system, kinda how they make drivers give a rating to a rider before we can accept another trip.


I am of the opinion that anything forced upon riders is not good and wud probably lead to lower ... non 5 star ratings for us drivers. Just like I don't force upon my customers any mention of me wanting a tip or a tacky tip sign posted in my car. If the ride is excellent and memorable the 5 Stars will flow in kind......


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

Titan said:


> I take Uber as a passenger often and i have noticed that the Rate Your Driver on the email receipt is no longer prominently displayed. You have to scroll down to find it. Also i believe that rate your driver no longer pops up when requesting another Uber.
> 
> *I often find myself forgetting to rate my driver if all went well because its inconsequential / i have more important things to do*
> 
> However ...... I never forget to TIP my Uber Driver


The bold isn't true at all, it may be inconsequential to yourself but it is not to the driver. More 5-star ratings over time lowers the weight of 1-star ratings and thus decreases driver anxiety as it relates to driving for Uber. You can be tasteful and still suggest that the rider rate you if they enjoyed the ride and felt like you did a good job.

Also, drivers are forced to rate passengers. I'm not of the mindset that forcing a rider to give a rating will result in a 1-star. The driver is providing a service which it's job security is based on ratings. You not rating a driver is ultimately lazy in my opinion, especially given what we know about Uber.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

FloridaUber said:


> The bold isn't true at all, it may be inconsequential to yourself but it is not to the driver. More 5-star ratings over time lowers the weight of 1-star ratings and thus decreases driver anxiety as it relates to driving for Uber. You can be tasteful and still suggest that the rider rate you if they enjoyed the ride and felt like you did a good job.
> 
> Also, drivers are forced to rate passengers. I'm not of the mindset that forcing a rider to give a rating will result in a 1-star. The driver is providing a service which it's job security is based on ratings. You not rating a driver is ultimately lazy in my opinion, especially given what we know about Uber.


It may be "Lazy" / "inconsequential " for the rider to not rate the driver but its the riders prerogative  He / she be paying the bill .............

If you take this Uber Job Seriously / main source of income ... ( I don't ... its just beer money for me ) ....... Yeah, I too would be worried about "Ratings" and "tastefully" suggest my rider not forget.

* If you enjoyed the ride ...please. please don't forget my 5 Stars  Might as well tip me too while your @ it  lolololol


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

Titan said:


> If you take this Uber Job Seriously, as you should with any job, whether part time or full, you should care about job performance and reviews.


FIFY, hope I never have to pick you up.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

FloridaUber said:


> FIFY, hope I never have to pick you up.


Why Not ??? I ALWAYS TIP ALL my Uber Drivers ........ I may not Rate ya ... but i'll Tip ya ....  Which of the two wud you rather have if you cud only choose one ????


----------

